# Training for some light touring



## BigMeatball (22 Aug 2019)

Hello guys, as per title, I've had the mad idea of getting into cycling with the aim of doing some light touring next year.

I hope you guys can help me tackle this challenge and give me some good advice on the training aspect.

So, my current situation in short:
- haven't been on a bike for over a decade
- I am heavy (just over 100kg) but I'm not a couch potato; I've been doing weightlifting for a few years. Power is not an issue, it's the stamina/endurance part that worries me
- I don't have a bike yet but I'm in the process of buying one. Will definitely have one by end of next month
- I've been cycling on the wattbike at my gym once a week for the last 2 months, covering distances from 10 to 20km and keeping what I consider to be an okay pace (30-35 km/h speed and always above 150 avg watts)

My goal is to do some touring next spring probably around May/June, covering 90-100km a day for 3-4 days. I plan to travel very light (stay in airbnb's and eat out) and I'll never say no to a cake&coffee stop along the way.

How would you suggest I tackle this challenge when I have a real bike? Should I work up to the daily distance I want to cover (say 100km) or should I even do more to make sure I'm not going to be exhausted after day 1 of my touring adventure? I will probably be able to cycle only once a week still.

Also, what equipment do you suggest I get for the training and what are the aspects I should pay attention to? I'm thinking things such as fitness watch/power meter/bike gps....

Please feel free to share your experiences and suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Aug 2019)

Initially I wouldn’t be buying any gadgets, download the free Strava App to your phone, this would record your route, mileage, average speed etc. It’s good to keep a track of your progress, for me it was quite a motivator too.

Try and ride more, surely you can get out more than once a week, even if it’s just for a short 20-30 mins after work, you may need lights as the days shorten.

Spend a bit more time on the Gym bike until you are up and running with a road bike.

Build up your road mileage slowly, it may be tough to start with, don’t over do things.

Try and find a short cycle loop from home and keep doing these loops, you may only ride one or two to start with but build up, three, maybe four and because you are never far from home you can bail out whenever you feel you’re struggling. Several years ago my original loop was 3 miles, I was soon riding ten loops, a bit boring I know but it’s a sensible way to start.

Good luck.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Aug 2019)

Cycling fitness is not like gym fitness, you'll be using different muscles. Are you following a diet and cutting down on the big meatballs ? If you are overweight you might find a long day in the saddle difficult. I'd say 90/100k a day is ambitious. On the subject of saddles get one that suits your sit bones and that you're comfortable on. Get some padded shorts.
The only way to train and find out what you're capable of is to use a bike. Once a week is okay but more is better, start small and build it gradually. It'll be tough at first but be assured it will get easier.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Aug 2019)

Just ride a bike regularly - 2 or 3 times a week maybe. No stress. Build up distance and any speed you may feel you need gradually. You'll be surprised how it gets easier and how going longer gets easier too.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Aug 2019)

A short tour of the type you describe doesn't need any special fitness and no training gizmos whatsoever.

The more time on the actual bike you'll be riding the better, ideally up to and a little beyond daily distances.

If the tour is flattish, 100km/day isn't all that much, perhaps just 5 hours or less in the saddle, which gives plenty of time for breaks/sightseeing etc.

If you're planning on a very hilly route (Peak District, Wales etc) then ensure you do as many hills as possible beforehand.

So, get out on your bike and ride is the only advice I'd offer.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (22 Aug 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> Hello guys, as per title, I've had the mad idea of getting into cycling with the aim of doing some light touring next year.



First comment - great decision! Cycling is a great way to get fit. Touring can be a great way to switch off and relax.

Based on what you say, covering 90-100 km per day, travelling very light is actually not that difficult, even with a low level of stamina - unless of course you're planning on tackling the Alps!
100 km at an average speed of 15kph is about 6,5 hours cycling;
9-12
Long Lunch
2-6 and that's your distance done.

The hardest part of all that will be making sure your ass doesn't suffer too much!

Personally, I'm not an advocate of "training" for a tour. I prefer to "practise". Pack my bike the way I would on tour, pick an overnight destination the way I would on tour, wear what I'd wear on tour and cycle like I'd hope to cycle on tour. I'd navigate using whatever I would navigate with on tour. I'd spend what my budget is while on tour.
Then I'd look to see what I can improve. Are my distances too long or too short? Do I need more breaks or less? Are my routes pleasant or full of traffic? Is my clothing adequate and comfortable and practical? Is my bike set up correctly? 

Then when I set out on tour, I'm reasonably confident that I know what I'm doing so that when a curveball comes I'm ready to deal with it.

For me touring is all about smelling the roses. Paying attention to my surroundings. Life becomes incredibly simple. Find water. Find food. Find a place to sleep. It's wonderfully liberating and great for getting priorities right. 
It's about taking time to experience the places you are and the people you meet.

But everybody has their own style.

If possible consider commuting to work. It'll do wonders for your fitness, familiarity with your new bike, confidence on the bike, basic adjustments and repairs and dealing with all that Mother Nature wants to throw at you.



BigMeatball said:


> Also, what equipment do you suggest I get for the training and what are the aspects I should pay attention to? I'm thinking things such as fitness watch/power meter/bike gps....


Personally, I don't think you need anything for training. You may well want something for touring. I live in Holland and after years of touring I finally plumped for a gps device - makes life so much simpler. But it's not necessary.
A simple bike computer will tell you your speed and how far you've gone. 

But maybe you want to cover long distances as quickly as you can. Then someone else will be along to advise. 

If I was ever to think about power/wattage etc while on tour, I'd be miserable.
Conventional wisdom says something like you can cycle in a day what you usually cycle in a week, or something like that.

I'd say cycle the bike when you can for as long as you're comfortable. You'll soon know what 20, 50, 80 km feels like. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Vantage (22 Aug 2019)

I've only done one minor and small tour so take my advise with a pinch of salt, but I'd agree with everything HobbesOnTour said.
I'd also agree with Cyclops about that mileage. 100km is a fair old haul for touring. With a strong tailwind and on a nice sunny day at 70degrees on flat roads it'd be great. But, if doing that distance into pissing rain with a headwind on hilly terrain, unless you're a roadie or a sadist it'll be hell.


----------



## BigMeatball (22 Aug 2019)

Vantage said:


> I've only done one minor and small tour so take my advise with a pinch of salt, but I'd agree with everything HobbesOnTour said.
> I'd also agree with Cyclops about that mileage. 100km is a fair old haul for touring. With a strong tailwind and on a nice sunny day at 70degrees on flat roads it'd be great. But, if doing that distance into pissing rain with a headwind on hilly terrain, unless you're a roadie or a sadist it'll be hell.



I'll be doing it in Scotland so I will have to be prepared for the worst


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2019)

Easiest way to practice is to ride

Once you have your new bike and panniers(if you are getting some) is to use it to do the shopping, the bike will handle in a similar way as loaded For touring although how much gear you will need for B and B and the like is open to suggestion.

Other than that, try riding day after day for your projected tour length to see if you can stay comfy over that period 

Just out of interest, what bike are you looking at?


----------



## Cycleops (22 Aug 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Just out of interest, what bike are you looking at?


Thread here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/adventure-road-bike-for-a-newbie.252461/page-3


----------



## BigMeatball (22 Aug 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Just out of interest, what bike are you looking at?



I'm looking at an adventure road bike for multiple reasons:
- relaxed geometry (compared to a more racey road bike) for comfort
- bigger tires also for comfort
- not all the roads I will take when practicing and on touring are going to be paved
- easier to mount stuff like mudguards, multiple water bottles,...
- adventure road bikes are suitable for different uses


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2019)

Decathlon have a great range of these at the moment if you can get to one, definitely a do it all bike which is why I’m looking at them


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Thread here:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/adventure-road-bike-for-a-newbie.252461/page-3



Thanks, hadn’t seen that


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Aug 2019)

Touring is also back to back, day in day out. You need to train for that. Waking up with the DOMS* and having 100km to do that day needs to be neurologically programmed into your body. It will come with time as will an aerobic base but it won’t happen over night.

*Delayed onset of muscle soreness/stress.


----------



## BigMeatball (22 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Touring is also back to back, day in day out. You need to train for that. Waking up with the DOMS* and having 100km to do that day needs to be neurologically programmed into your body. It will come with time as will an aerobic base but it won’t happen over night.
> 
> *Delayed onset of muscle soreness/stress.



Thanks. Yes, doms are probably my main concern. It's "easy" to do a long distance, suck it up and push through the fatigue knowing that at the end of the day you'll be done and dusted. Not so easy when you have to do it all again the next day :/


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Aug 2019)

Tour preparation is mostly conditioning yourself to spend hours in the saddle.
Start with a bike that fits and is suitably adjusted for you.
Start easy and ride by time rather than distance or speed.
Any saddle time is good, even riding errands and shopping. Commuting is the best training tool.
Get a bike equipped to handle winter riding. I would suggest a CX/gravel style touring bike with clearance for wide tyres + mudguards, frame eyelets for rack and mudguards.

Choice of saddle is personal but harder is better than softer.
No need to start out with fancy gear such as clip in pedal systems or computers, you need water, repair kit. You may need some kind of luggage bag, lights, lock. Cycling shorts will be useful ( worn without underwear so was after use).
Find some local circuits of different lengths and directions so you always ride out into the wind.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2019)

Normally, when out on tour (long/ish) you would ride yourself into a decent level of fitness. This won't happen on a shorter tour, although there's no reason why you can't enjoy it as much.

That means that you'll need to have the required level of fitness before you head off. As and when you get your bike, build up the distances gradually by going out 2-3 times a week for about 20-40 km at a time, until you feel fit enough to try going further and for longer, and then it's just a question of riding regularly.

Your muscles will look after themselves, but your sit bones are more fussy and a good saddle (not necessarily an expensive one, just one you find comfortable) is essential for a fun and successful tour. 

Remember it's a tour, and not a race, so keep your eyes and ears open and enjoy the sights and sounds of life on the road.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sharky (22 Aug 2019)

Just get a bike and ride it. Between now and next spring, establish a baseline routine that you can repeat regularly. Doesn't matter how far, even 5 to 10 miles every weekend will establish a pattern. Get through the bad winter weather and when it starts to get a bit warmer, just very gradually increase the volume and frequency. But never to the point where it ceases to be enjoyable.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2019)

I wouldn't want to be riding multiple 100Km days on anything other than a quality steel frame.


----------



## Crackle (22 Aug 2019)

I've never trained to tour, the whole point is you can do what you feel like doing, long day, short day, day off etc.... Of course if you have a particular aim and a schedule to keep to then you may need to tailor your general riding to suit that but I would say that that only applies if you're doing more than say 40 or 50 miles a day, which is quite manageable just on general fitness done at a slower pace with more stops, you'll only know though when you try it yourself.


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I wouldn't want to be riding multiple 100Km days on anything other than a quality steel frame.


Or titanium


----------



## All uphill (22 Aug 2019)

I've recently started short tours and was lucky to be given the following advice:

Don't try anything new on a tour - use tried and tested saddle, clothing and grips, for example, as well as sticking to distances you have comfortably done before. 

Eat before you are hungry, drink before you are thirsty and rest before you are tired.

Worked for me!

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Aug 2019)

Judging by your original post you dont need to do any training. Especially if you are not carrying any gear.

Look at it simply. If you want to ride 100km in a day. You can do it in 5 hours without any hassle on most bikes. I can do it on a Brompton and Im 61. Add in 3 hours for breaks, long lunch etc. Thats an 8 hour day. You have all evening and night for any recovery But at your current level of fitness, 100km is an easy day.

What you need to decide is what bike to use and how to store the few bits you carry. On my road bike I have a bar bag and seat pack and its plenty enough.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2019)

To my mind the figures you've given of 30/35kmh for 10/20km are fine but this is on a watt bike in a gym. It's not a good guide for touring. Your gym work is 20/40 minutes. Touring usually means 5-6 hours in the saddle, some form of luggage even when using hotels etc. Add to this breaks, sightseeing etc of perhaps 3-4 hours. Don't rely in any fashion on gym results.

Touring means you'll be on the road with many variables to take in to account. The target is being able to ride 80/90k comfortably and being able to do so again the next day.

My advice would be simply to get a bike, build up to being able to ride 80/90k with an average of 21/22kmh. When touring your average will drop to 17/18kmh. Once you can ride this distance comfortably do it two days in a row - that will tell you if you're ready or not.

Kit? The essentials you need initially are a good comfortable bike, quality shorts (I prefer bib shorts) and a GPS unit to take the hassle out of navigation. Obviously wet weather gear and other cycle clothing will be required. You can tour on any bike within reason just be sure it fits you and is comfortable.

Touring is great fun, I'm sure you will love it and achieve your target. Simply train by riding your bike. Be sure to keep it up through the winter and you'll emerge fighting fit and ready to go.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Aug 2019)

I should have said that lots of tourists just buy a bike and go. The daily ride they do is all the training they need. But obviously this happens better on rides across a continent or RTW. 

I guess I was just saying that IF you have time to do some cycling beforehand, training isn’t a bad thing. Nothing will beat a few weekends away. Amazing how that will hone your kit list down and speed up your set up and take down every night.


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I should have said that lots of tourists just buy a bike and go. The daily ride they do is all the training they need. But obviously this happens better on rides across a continent or RTW.
> 
> I guess I was just saying that IF you have time to do some cycling beforehand, training isn’t a bad thing. Nothing will beat a few weekends away. Amazing how that will hone your kit list down and speed up your set up and take down every night.



Oh yes, I already know I'll be travelling super light. Just a handlebar bag with the bare essentials. I will be eating out and sleeping in bnb's so for 3 days all I think I'm going to need to pack is:
- 2 pairs of socks
- 2 pairs of bike shorts
- 2/3 tshirts
- waterproof/windproof jacket
- puncture repair kit with a couple of spare inner tubes
- I don't know.....plasters? :/

Actually, what would you add to the list?


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Are you following a diet and cutting down on the big meatballs ?



Probably will be losing weight as I mean to keep doing weightlifting 2-3 times a week and will also start triathlon training so I guess I'll be shedding some weight. I'm now 105kg but I don't see myself ever going below 95kg because the missus likes me chuncky


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2019)

Pump
Toiletries
Handlebar bag seems ambitious especially if you're a big guy with big clothes. That said, you should only need one spare pair of shorts, wash in evening, be dry quickly, same for cycling jerseys
I'd get a light rack and a pannier

Cycle to get fit for cycling, not weightlifting


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Pump
> Toiletries
> Handlebar bag seems ambitious especially if you're a big guy with big clothes. That said, you should only need one spare pair of shorts, wash in evening, be dry quickly, same for cycling jerseys
> I'd get a light rack and a pannier
> ...



Thanks!

Yes, I'll cycle for cycling, in addition to the weightlifting (my main hobby and passion....can't give up on that)


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> a GPS unit to take the hassle out of navigation. .



About GPS, do you mean one of those you keep on the handlebar or one of those sportswatches with built-in GPS?


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2019)

Sun cream - the sun will be shining


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2019)

Sharky said:


> Sun cream - the sun will be shining


He said Scotland.


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> He said Scotland.



OK so I'll bring ALL THE RAINCOATS 

Kidding aside, I think a wee suncream won't hurt. Scotland can be tricky; we can have all 4 seasons in 1 day haha


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2019)

I agree about not taking too much notice of gym results.

Riding a simulator is not the same as riding a real bicycle, not least because you are indoors.

You might be surprised at how quickly and how far your spirits fall if you are faced with a headwind, a climb, adverse weather, or even all three.

Equally, there will be times when you have a fine day, a tailwind, and a downhill gradient when you will think you can ride for ever.

Route finding, booking places to stay, and looking after you and the kit are all part of the fun, but are also a mental challenge, adding to tiredness.

In other words, the only way to train for riding a bicycle is to ride a bicycle.


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I agree about not taking too much notice of gym results.
> 
> Riding a simulator is not the same as riding a real bicycle, not least because you are indoors.
> 
> ...


Indeed you’re basically turning pedals and making your heart pump a bit faster and getting a bit sweaty. Nothing like propelling yourself and bike and kit along a potentially bumpy holey road that might be going up or down with wind, rain, sun coming at you  not to mention other road users, stopping and starting at junctions etc


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Indeed you’re basically turning pedals and making your heart pump a bit faster and getting a bit sweaty. Nothing like propelling yourself and bike and kit along a potentially bumpy holey road that might be going up or down with wind, rain, sun coming at you  not to mention other road users, stopping and starting at junctions etc



I believe balance also comes into it - core strength used to balance a real bicycle is more fatiguing than being slumped like a sack of spuds on a fixed exercise bike.


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> OK so I'll bring ALL THE RAINCOATS
> 
> Kidding aside, I think a wee suncream won't hurt. Scotland can be tricky; we can have all 4 seasons in 1 day haha


and anti midge spray


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> About GPS, do you mean one of those you keep on the handlebar or one of those sportswatches with built-in GPS?



Yes a handlebar mounted GPS navigation device. You will get a hundred different opinions on this. The two best known makes are Garmin and Wahoo. I've used a Garmin 810 for many years and ditched it 15 months ago in favour of a Wahoo Elemnt. In my opinion the Wahoo is a significantly superior device, mine has yet to fail me. My Garmin on the other hand frequently crashed, lost the route etc.

If you want this type of device get a Wahoo.

You can use a GPS watch but while this will easily record your ride it is very difficult, though not impossible, to use one for navigation. Wrist mounted devices are not built with the intention of being a navigation device.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> He said Scotland.



Rain cream then , to stop you turning too blue from rain burn.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> Oh yes, I already know I'll be travelling super light. Just a handlebar bag with the bare essentials. I will be eating out and sleeping in bnb's so for 3 days all I think I'm going to need to pack is:
> - 2 pairs of socks
> - 2 pairs of bike shorts
> - 2/3 tshirts
> ...



Personally I think you'll need a rack with either a large bag or panniers. For 3-4 days I have a rack mounted bag with side pockets which roll out to form small "panniers."

You're riding in Scotland and as you've said you can have four seasons in a day. My last tour in Scotland was from Lancashire >Outer Hebrides >Ullapool >Inverness. I had beautiful weather for the entire tour except the last day when I rode 70 miles from Ullapool to Inverness in to the teeth of an easterly wind and pouring rain. I had a full set of waterproofs, extra layers and was still miserably wet and cold in July. I suggest for a Scottish tour you need to be prepared for most weather conditions.

Be sure to pack everything in plastic bags inside your bag, panniers or whatever.

Depending on where you're riding you may need to consider carrying extra food and water. I've been on several tours and had days when I found virtually nowhere to get essentials. The day described above was one of them apart from one very rural pub which offered the world's best soup - that's how it felt at the time!

My kit list for Scotland would be:

2 x cycle shirts
1 x , perhaps 2 x, pair of bib shorts.
One pair of walking trousers with zip off legs for evening
Waterproof jacket
Waterproof trousers
2 x socks
1 x T shirt
1 x micro fleece
1 x underwear
Plasters
Pain killers
Multitool
2 x tubes
Puncture kit
Zip ties
Tyre boot
Pocket knife
Whistle to attract attention when in ditch
Sudocreme
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Spare nuts and bolts for rack
Pump
Tyre levers
2 x Waterbottle
Energy bars
Energy tablets
Food
Power pack
Phone
Maps
Survival blanket
Phone charger
GPS charger

There is probably other stuff which I've forgotten as I haven't toured for three years. Much will depend on how rural you are. If you're riding round the Borders you could ditch some of this. The places I go I need to be prepared for seeing nothing all day.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Aug 2019)

A fair fitness person can easily do 60 miles a day for two to four days. Its about pace and taking breaks. 10- 12mph is a steady pace on a geared bike. Ride for two hours max and have a little break/snack/pot of tea then continue. 6 hours over a whole day should be doable

Training, just ride your bike increasing ride times upto 4hours. Have a break during these longer rides working upto doing 2hour non stop. 

I rarely ride more than 2 hours without a small stop, which is plenty to refuel and have a drink. Continue on journey

A
fast
two hour ride will see nearly 40 miles completed A steady ride will see 40 miles in 3-3.5hours.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2019)

Get riding outdoors is your main consideration right now. You need to get used to all the things that can and do happen outdoors that are not necessarily fitness related.

I wouldn't pay too much attention to speed on an indoor stationary bike. It's fairly meaningless measure compared to what you will do outdoors.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Aug 2019)

Sounds like you're probs fit enough already. 

I maintain a general level of fitness through work, fairly regular day bike rides of varying length and hill walking. 

My touring stuff comprises the full camping kit too - lightweight - but it adds up to a bit, and slows things down somewhat. 

If you're credit card touring then you're not going to need much mores than what PaulSB has detailed.

Maybe you could fit it all into a stem bag if you don't want panniers?

I usually just get a bit fitter as the tour goes on, or if I'm feeling tired i'll just do an easier stretch. 
But very rarely more than 60 miles a day.

I like to stop and look at things, and eat local cake, where possible to me that's most of the point of going. 

But I know the number crunching, and milage is important to some, and that's fine too. 

Probs your main issue will be undercarriage comfort, as others have said, good shorts, a saddle that suits, and a bit of self care should help with that.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2019)

If you haven't yet got cycling shoes I would suggest SPD pedals and shoes. These are much easier to walk in and can be worn in the evening negating the need to carry street shoes.

Get some small vacuum bags to pack clothes in. You lay the clothing flat in the bag, roll it up very tightly to expel air and create a vacuum which self seals. Clothes are bulky and this reduces bulk by two-thirds.


----------



## vickster (23 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> If you haven't yet got cycling shoes I would suggest SPD pedals and shoes. These are much easier to walk in and can be worn in the evening negating the need to carry street shoes.
> 
> Get some small vacuum bags to pack clothes in. You lay the clothing flat in the bag, roll it up very tightly to expel air and create a vacuum which self seals. Clothes are bulky and this reduces bulk by two-thirds.


Or just cycle in normal shoes which can be worn (some sort of overshoes good if rain anticipated)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> I'll be doing it in Scotland so I will have to be prepared for the worst


Yes 
Ime (I have done 4 Scottish tours, no training apart from the commute and the odd social ride), take a little chain oil and a cloth, in case it's downpour after downpour.
Protect you top body with a decent waterproof jacket (I the like Altura Night Vision range), some waterproof head covering, I have got a lycra waterrepellent buff for the neck.
Let your legs get wet, take shorts but also a pair of longs in case the temperature drops.
Waterproof socks so it doesn't matter if your shoes get wet.
I take a pair of plastic sandals for the evening, and a pair of normal socks.



BigMeatball said:


> - not all the roads I will take when practicing and on touring are going to be paved


Marathon (Greenguard, Plus or Mondial) tyres.



BigMeatball said:


> Actually, what would you add to the list?


A multitool, a mini pump that works (practice at home), a roll of electrical tape, some cable ties.
Disposable gloves.
Chain tool and spare link, learn how to use them from You Tube.
Have good low gears on your bike


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2019)

The most important thing I think is to actually get out cycling in any weather. That way you find any saddle problems well in advance and if raining weak points in your rainwear. I have never used electronic navigation but always paper maps. For footwear I have a pair of hard sole trainers which I think is easiest tho’ in warm weather I have used bare feet and sandals if it is wet. The rest of the gear has already been suggested by various people so no need to repeat any of it.


----------



## BigMeatball (26 Aug 2019)

Thank you all for all the precious advice.

I think I've got a fairly clear idea of how I'm going to proceed and tackle this challenge, I know what advice I should follow and what I can disregard.

I'll get my bike asap and see how I get on the road. I'll probably be back with more questions when this starts.

In the meantime, thanks


----------



## BigMeatball (16 Sep 2019)

Alright, first outdoor ride done and dusted.

Just a nice and easy one, 25km in a bit more than 1 hour on flat terrain. Fortunately there was barely any wind.

Too soon to start drawing any conclusions but my first impressions so far:
- riding outside is much easier and definitely way less dull than riding on the watt bike
- my boardman adv flies like a rocket despite having chunky 38mm tires (can only imagine what's gonna happen if and when I upgrade to thinner tires)
- I prefer riding on the roads rather than on cycle paths. I've found cars to be way more respectful than all the twats walking on cycle paths with their dogs or children not on a leash

I'm aiming to increase my riding distance by 5-10km every week, so should be able to cycle for 100km before I even know it.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Sep 2019)

I have 38mm G Ones and they roll very well indeed. I have in the past done 100 miles @ 18 mph with those tyres 

I found for back to back riding, if i trained solely in zone 2 HR and power and built up the duration upto 3.5 hours on the turbo, it really built fantastic cardio conditioning. I used a high cadence of around 95 rpm and never stopped pedalling for the whole sessions. I used Trainer Road for a 12 week endurance program. I will be doing it again this winter to regain fitness


----------

